#  > Islam >  > Koran >  a List of al-Asmaa'ul-Husna (the Beautiful and Perfect Names of Allah)

## Muwahhidah

*a List of al-Asmaa'ul-Husna (the Beautiful and Perfect Names of Allah)*



بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم




*Allah*

He is the One and Only Deity, the One Who is Worshiped and the One Who deserves to be worshiped by the whole of His creation due to the Perfect Godly Attributes that He is described with. "Allah! There is none worthy of worship but He, the Living, the Sustaining. Neither slumber nor sleep overtakes Him. To Him belongs whatsoever is in the heavens and the earth. Who is there that can intercede with Him except with His Permission? He Knows what happens to them (His creatures) in this world and in the Hereafter. They will not encompass anything of His Knowledge except that which He Wills. His Footstool extends over the heavens and the earth and he feels no fatigue in guarding them. He is the Most High, the Most Great." (al-Baqarah 2/255) 

There are several points to be made regarding this name. From Qurtubi in the tafsir of the ayah al-Fatiha 1/1 while explaining the basmalah in the Qur'an stated the following: "Nothing else has this name; it is not found in female or plural form. Some scholars say this is His greatest and most complete name. It has three possible meanings: the One who deserves to be worshiped, the One whose existence is a must (He has always been and always shall be), and the Unique One.

Many scholars have said this name is derived, but have differed on what it is derived from: Some have said "ilah", with the "alif-lam" replacing the "hamza". Sibawayh said similarly "al-naas" comes from "Anaas". Some have said "lah", with the "alif-lam" used for magnification. "al-ilah", with the hamza being removed and then the two "lam"s being mixed together. "walah" = to lose one's wits, as in while contemplating Him, trying to understand Him, we become bewildered. And "ilah" is then derived from "walah". Some have said that it is the object of when the creation "yata'alahuna" to Allah for their needs, that is, we turn to Him as our deity and ask of Him. From being High, as the Arabs used to say about raising something: "laha". From the letter "ha" which is the pronoun for He who is absent, and added to it is "lam" to indicate ownership ("lam al-milk") since He owns everything, and finally added to that is "alif-lam" to magnify Him. A group of scholars have said it is not derived, and that the "alif-lam" is an integral part of the name, and not the definite article. they say that the proof is that we call upon Him with "ya Allah", and we do not drop the "alif-lam" and say "ya lah". Note that, for His other names like "ar-Rahman", we say "ya Rahman"." (Qurtubi, Tafsir)

----------


## Muwahhidah

*ar-Rabb (The Lord)
*
This name has been repeatedly mentioned in many verses. ar-Rabb (the Lord) is the One Who nurtures and sustains all of His servants through regulating the affairs and granting all types of favors and blessings. More specifically He is the One Who nurtures and sustains his sincere friends by correcting and purifying their hearts, souls and manners. This is why their supplications are frequently made with this Noble Name because they seek this specific nurturing. "And your Lord is Most Forgiving, Owner of Mercy. Were He to call them to account for what they had earned then surely He would have hastened on their punishment. But they have their appointed time beyond which they will find no escape." (al-Kahf 18/58) This beautiful name of Allah (subhanahu wa ta'ala) was also referred in the following hadith: It was narrated from Abu Hurayrah (radiyallahu anh) that Rasulullah (sallallaahu alayhi wa sallam) said: "'It will be said to the Hell, Are you filled?" (Qaf 50/30) It will say: Are there any more (to come)? On that ar-Rabb (the Lord) will put His Foot on it, and it will say: Qat! Qat! (Enough! Enough!)." (Bukhari)

----------


## Muwahhidah

*al-Malik (The King), and al-Maleek (The Master and Owner)

*Alladhi lahu al-Mulk (the One to Whom belongs the dominion): He is described with the Attribute of The Master and Owner. These are Attributes of Grandeur, Majesty, Omnipotence and Regulation of the affairs of creation. The One Who directs all of the affairs to do with creation, command and recompense. To Him belongs the whole of Creation, all of it is subservient, owned and in continuous need of Him: "Then High above all be Allah, the True King. And be not in haste with the Qur'an before its revelation is completed and say: My Lord! Increase me in knowledge." (Ta-Ha 20/114); "Say: O Allah! Owner of the dominion, You give the kingdom to whom You will and You take the kingdom from whom You will. You endue with honor whom You will and You humiliate whom You will. In your Hand is the good. Indeed You are Able to do all things." (Al-i Imran 3/26) 

The name al-Maleek was referred in the ayah: "In an Assembly of Truth, in the Presence of a Sovereign Omnipotent." (al-Qamar 54/55)

al-Malik was referred in the Qur'an: "Allah is He, than Whom there is no other god; the Sovereign, the Holy One, the Source of Peace (and Perfection), the Guardian of Faith, the Preserver of Safety, the Exalted in Might, the Irresistible, the Supreme: Glory to Allah! (High is He) above the partners they attribute to Him." (al-Hashr 59/23) Allah is al-Malik (the King who has power over all His creation) and He is the only true King in this life and the next, particularly on the Day of Judgment as He says in the Qur'an: "To Whom is the Kingship that day? To Allah, al-Wahid, al-Qahhar." (Ghafir 40/16) His Kingship is absolute and comprehensive; all others shall come before Him as weak and low, including the mortal kings and rulers of His creation. The following two ahadith illustrate this point: Abu Hurayrah (radiyallahu anh) reported that Rasulullah (sallallaahu alayhi wa sallam) said: "Allah will hold the whole earth and roll all the the heavens up in His Right Hand, and then He will say, 'I am the King, where are the kings of the earth?" (Bukhari) Again it was narrated from Abu Hurayrah (radiyallahu anh) that Rasulullah (sallallaahu alayhi wa sallam) said: "The most wretched person in the sight of Allah on the Day of Resurrection and the worst person and target of His wrath would be the person who is called Malik al-Amlak (the King of Kings) for there is no king but Allah." (Muslim)

----------


## Muwahhidah

*al-Wahid, al-Ahad (The One)


*He is the One Who is singled out in all aspects of Perfection such that nothing else shares with Him in these. It is obligatory upon the servants to single Him out alone in belief, saying and action by acknowledging His unrestricted perfection, His uniqueness and singling Him out Alone for all types of worship: "Say: I am only a warner and there is no god except Allah the One, the Irresistable." (Sad 38/65)

Ahad is an Arabic word derived from ahada, to make into one. The derivation ahad means "one", and it is typically used to mean "one of ...". In the Qur'an, every occurrence of ahad implicitly or explictly is an instance of the typical usage of this word; i.e., it is used to refer to "one of you" or "one of them" for example. There is only one exception where Allah (subhanahu wa ta'ala) says: "Say: He is Allah, Ahad." (al-Ikhlaas 112/1) Surah al-Ikhlaas was revealed as a direct response to the polytheists asking Muhammad (sallallaahu alayhi wa sallam) to explain the origin of Allah. Given this context, the verse makes the clear point that Allah is "One", and the remainder of the chapter makes it clear that this particular "One" is not one of a set: He is One, Unique, and He has no origin. Note that Allah did not bother to use the definite article in front of this name, as in al-ahad. Rather, He simply said ahad. We can understand this by noting that there is no semantic difference between "the unique one" and "unique one". The fact is, He is ahad (One and Unique) and everything else is ahadu shay (one of something). This name stresses the unique nature of Allah, and emphasizes that nothing can be compared to Him. He has no partner, no child, no parent, and ascribing such to him is a huge monstrosity: "Say: He is Allah, the One and Only; Allah, the Eternal, Absolute; He begetteth not, nor is He begotten; And there is none like unto Him." (al-Ikhlaas 112/1-4)

He is al-Wahid, the One, meaning He who is the only one deserving of worship. He has no partner, and He has no equal: "O two companions of the prison! Are many different lords better or Allah, the One, the Irresistable?" (Yusuf 12/39)

----------


## Muwahhidah

*as-Samad (The Self-Sufficient)


*He is the One upon Whom the whole of creation relies upon in all of their needs, predicaments and necessities. This due to His unrestricted perfection with regards to His Essence, His Names, His Attributes and His Actions: "Say: He is Allah the One. Allah the Self-Sufficient." (al-Ikhlaas 112/1-2) At least four meanings have been ascribed to this name. Imam Qurtubi believes the first one is the accurate one, whereas ibn Kathir says all four are correct (i.e., the name has multiple meanings). These are: The One to Whom the creation turns to for its needs and in times of calamity. Moreover, He is not in need of anyone or anything; the Everlasting, Persistent One who does not beget and is not begotten; the One whose dominion is complete; and the One who does not eat or drink.

----------


## Muwahhidah

*al-Alim (the All-Knowing), al-Khabir (the All-Aware)

*He is the One Whose Knowledge encompasses all the outward and hidden matters, the open and secret, all those things that must necessarily occur, all those things that are impossible to occur and all things that can possibly occur, of the affairs of the whole of creation, of the past, the present and the future. There is absolutely nothing that is hidden from Him: "Verily Allah! With Him (Alone) is the knowledge of the Hour, he sends down the rain and knows what is in the wombs. No person knows what he will earn tomorrow and no person knows in what land he will die. Indeed Allah is All-Knowing, All-Aware." (Luqman 31/34); "O Mankind! We have created you from a male and a female and made you into nations and tribes that you may know each other. Verily, the most honorable of you in the Sight of Allah is the most God-Fearing of you. Indeed Allah is the All-Knower, the All-Aware." (al-Hujurat 49/13) 

He is al-Alim, the One who is all-knowing about His creation.: "They said: Glory to Thee, of knowledge We have none, save what Thou Hast taught us: In truth it is Thou Who art perfect in knowledge and wisdom." (al-Baqarah 2/32) He is the One who is all-knowing about His creation: "Should not He who has created know?" (al-Mulk 67/14)

He is al-Khabir, the One who is knowledgeable and well-acquainted with His creation and all that they do: "He is the irresistible, (watching) from above over His worshipers; and He is the Wise, acquainted with all things." (al-An'am 6/18)

----------


## Muwahhidah

*al-Hakim (the All-Wise)* 

He is the One to Whom belongs the highest wisdom, the One Who is All-Wise in His creating and commanding, Who perfected everything He created: "and Who is better than Allah in judgment for a people who have firm faith?" (al-Ma'idah 5/50) Therefore He has created nothing out of mere frivolity and He has legislated nothing that is vain and of no use. The One to Whom belongs wisdom in the beginning and the end. He has three areas of ruling which nothing else has a share in: He rules between His servants with respect to His Law, His Decree and His Recompense. Wisdom is to place something in its correct place: "For those who believe not in the Hereafter is an evil description and for Allah is the highest description. He is the All-Mighty, All-Wise." (an-Nahl 16/60); "It is He Who is the only God worshiped in the heaven and the on the earth. He is the All-Wise, the All-Knowing." (az-Zukhruf 43/84)

----------


## Muwahhidah

*ar-Rahman (The Most Beneficent), ar-Rahim (the Most Merciful), al-Barr (The Generous), al-Karim (the Kind), al-Akram (the Most Noble-hearted), al-Jawwad (The Bestower of Good), ar-Rauf (the Kind), al-Wahhab (The Bestower)
*

All of these Names are close in meaning and all of them point to describing the Lord with Mercy, Generosity, Kindness, and to the great expanse of His Mercy and Generosity that encompasses all that is existence being granted in accordance to what His Wisdom dictates. The believers have been specifically singled out for this and they are granted a goodly and the best portion of this as Allah said: "My Mercy encompasses all things and I shall decree it for those who have taqwa." (al-A'raf 7/156) 

He is al-Barr, the One who is generous, kind, and beneficent. It has also been said that it refers to Him being true to His promise (in the context of reward). So the blessings and the good are all from the effects of His Mercy, Generosity and Kindness just as all the goodness in this world and in the Hereafter is from the effects of His Mercy: "Verily, we used to invoke Him Alone before. Verily He is the Generous, the Most Merciful." (at-Tur 52/28) 

He is al-Karim, the One who is noble, generous, and gracious: "O man! What has made you careless concerning your Lord, the Kind." (al-Infitar 82/6); "And had it not been for the Grace of Allah and His Mercy on you, (Allah would have hastened the Punishment). And that Allah is the Kind, the Most Merciful." (an-Nur 24/20) 

He is al-Akram which is the superlative form of "karim" had been mentioned in the Quran: Proclaim! And thy Lord is Most Bountiful. (al-Alaq 96/3) al-Akram means noble-hearted, magnanimous, and generous (i.e., "the Most Noble-hearted"). Some have said that it is specifically referring to the understanding, patience, and disregard -all traits of the noblehearted- which Allah shows towards the ignorance of His servants. They base this on the events concerning the revelation of this particular name: the first verses of the Qur'an were 96/1-5, and they were sent to a man who could neither read nor write, Muhammad (sallallaahu alayhi wa sallam). 

He is al-Wahhab, the One who bestows mercy and success on His creation. He also grants conviction with Islam upon His believing servants who turn to Him: "(They say): Our Lord, let not our hearts deviate after You have guided us and grant us Mercy from You. Truly you are the Bestower." (Al-i Imran 3/8) 

He is al-Rauf, the One who is Merciful and Compassionate. This form is more intensive than "ar-Rahim", i.e., "ar-ra'fa" is stronger than "ar-rahma" in the Arabic language: "Thus, have We made of you an ummat justly balanced, that ye might be witnesses over the nations, and the Messenger a witness over yourselves; and We appointed the Qiblah to which thou wast used, only to test those who followed the Messenger from those who would turn on their heels (From the Faith). Indeed it was (A change) momentous, except to those guided by Allah. And never would Allah Make your faith of no effect. For Allah is to all people Most surely full of kindness, Most Merciful." (al-Baqarah 2/143) 

He is al-Rahim, the Merciful One. Imam Qurtubi mentions that there are some who believe it refers to Allah being merciful to His believing servants by giving them guidance and forgiveness. 

He is al-Rahman, the (uniquely) Merciful One. This name is more intensive than "ar-Rahim", so much so that it is unique to Allah. No one else can be named using this adjective (i.e., we cannot call someone "Rahman"). It indicates that Allah has no equal whatsoever in His Mercy. It was referred in the hadith which was narrated from Abu Hurayrah (radiyallahu anh) that Rasulullah (sallallaahu alayhi wa sallam) said: There are one hundred (parts of) mercy of Allah and He has sent down out of these one part of mercy upon the jinn and human beings and the insects and it is because of this (one part) that they love one another, show kindness to one another and even the beast treats its young one with affection, and Allah has reserved ninety-nine parts of mercy with which He would treat His servants on the Day of Resurrection. (Muslim) Prior to Islam, this name was not known to the Arabs. Qurtubi also mentions that there are some who believe that this name refers to Allah being merciful to everyone by giving them sustenance and wealth. 

He is al-Jawwad, the One who is generous and magnanimous. A reference is found in the following hadith: It was narrated from Abu Dhar (radiyallahu anh): Allah (Jalla Jalaluhu) says: My servants, all of you are misguided except whoever I have guided, so ask Me for guidance and I will guide you. And all of you are poor except whoever I have made rich, so ask Me for sustenance. All of you are sinners except whoever I have pardoned, so whoever of you knows that I possess the power of forgiveness, then asked Me for forgiveness, then I have forgiven him, and I do not mind. And if the first of you and the last of you and your living and your dead and your strong and your weak were all to unite on the heart of the most pious slave of My slaves, this would not have added to My kingdom the wing of a mosquito. And if the first of you and the last of you and your living and your dead and your strong and your weak were all to unite on the heart of the most wretched slave of My slaves, this would not have subtracted from My kingdom the wing of a mosquito. And if the first of you and the last of you and your living and your dead and your strong and your weak were all to come together in one clearing, then each person of you asked for what would fulfill his desires, then I gave to each asker of you what he asked for, this would not have diminished My kingdom except as if one of you passed by the sea then dipped a needle into it then lifted it to himself. This is because I am Generous (Jawwad), Exalted, I do whatever I wish. My gift is nothing but My command, My punishment is nothing but My command. Rather, My command to something if I willed it is to say 'Be!', so it becomes." (Tirmidhi)

----------


## Muwahhidah

*as-Sami (the All-Hearing)

** 
*He is as-Sami, the One who listens and responds to our supplications and requests: Our Lord! Make of us Muslims, bowing to Thy (Will), and of our progeny a people Muslim, bowing to Thy (will); and show us our place for the celebration of (due) rites; and turn unto us (in Mercy); for Thou art the Oft-Returning, Most Merciful. (al-Baqarah 2/127) He is the One Who hears all sounds and voices, in all of their different languages and all their many and various needs: "Say: if they believe as you (O Prophet and Companions) believe then they are rightly guided, but if they turn away then they are only in opposition. So Allah will suffice you against them and He is the All-Hearing, the All-Knowing." (al-Baqarah 2/137); "And Allah judges with truth while those to whom they invoke besides Him cannot judge anything. Indeed Allah is the All-Hearing, the All-Seeing." (Ghafir 40/20)

----------


## Muwahhidah

*al-Basir (the All-Seeing)
** 

*He is al-Basir, the All-Seeing One who is a witness to all actions and events. He is completely familiar with the details of all that happens. In the context of our actions, He is the One who rewards and punishes for the minutest action: Glory to (Allah) Who did take His servant for a Journey by night from the Sacred Mosque to the farthest Mosque, whose precincts We did bless, in order that We might show him some of Our Signs: for He is the One Who heareth and seeth (all things). (al-Isra 17/1) He is the One Who sees all things even if they be insignificant and minute. He sees the black ant on a black stone in a black night. He sees what is below the seventh earth and what is above the seventh heaven. Also He is Hearing and Seeing of those that deserve recompense in accordance to what His Wisdom dictates: "Say: Shall I inform you of things far better than those? For the God-fearing there are Gardens with their Lord underneath which rivers flow. Therein is their eternal home and pure wives. And Allah will be pleased with them. Allah is the All-Seer of His slaves." (Al-i Imran 3/15); "Neither your relatives nor your children will benefit you on the Day of Resurrection. He will judge between you and Allah is the All-Seer of what you do." (al-Mumtahina 60/3) An alternative meaning to this name is that He is the One who gives sight to His servants.

----------


## Muwahhidah

*al-Hamid (the One Who is praised)


*He is al-Hamid, the Praiseworthy in all respects. In His Person, Names, Attributes and Actions, He possesses the best of names and the most perfect of attributes and the best and most complete actions for indeed the Actions of Allah are based upon Grace and Justice: "Alif Lam Ra. A Book which We have revealed to you that you might lead mankind out of darkness into the light by the leave of their Lord, the Mighty, the One Who is praised." (Ibrahim 14/1); "And indeed We bestowed upon Luqman wisdom saying: Give thanks to Allah,' and whosoever gives thanks, he gives thanks for (the good) of his ownself. And whoever is ungrateful then verily Allah is All-Rich, Worthy of All praise." (Luqman 31/12) Ibn Kathir writes that this name indicates that Allah is the One who deserves praise in "all His deeds, sayings, laws, commands, and prohibitions."

----------


## Muwahhidah

*al-Majid (the Glorious), al-Kabir (the Great), al-Adhim (the Exalted), al-Jalil (the Noble)


*He is described with the Attributes of Glory and Grandeur and Greatness and Magnificence. He is the One Who is greater, more exalted and magnificent than anything. He is glorified and magnified in the hearts of His friends and close ones. Their hearts overflow in exalting and magnifying Him, submitting to him and humbling themselves before his Grandeur. 

He is al-Majid, the Glorified, Exalted One who is extolled and lauded by His creation: "Owner of the Throne, the Glorious." (al-Buruj 85/15) 

He is al-Kabir, the Great One; all others are less than Him: "All-Knower of the unseen and the seen, the Great, the Most High." (ar-Rad 13/9); "Then glorify with praises the Name of your Lord, the Most Great." (al-Waqia 56/74) 

He is al-Adhim, the Mighty One in His power, gravity, and eminence: Allah! There is no god but He, the Living, the Self-subsisting, Eternal. No slumber can seize Him nor sleep. His are all things in the heavens and on earth. Who is there can intercede in His presence except as He permitteth? He knoweth what (appeareth to His creatures as) before or after or behind them. Nor shall they compass aught of His knowledge except as He willeth. His Throne doth extend over the heavens and the earth, and He feeleth no fatigue in guarding and preserving them for He is the Most High, the Supreme (in glory). (al-Baqarah 2/255)

----------


## Muwahhidah

*al-Afuw (the Forgiving), al-Ghafur (the Forgiving), al-Ghaffar (the All-Forgiving)



*The One Who was and is known with the Attribute of Forgiveness. The One Who is described as having Forgiveness and Compassion. Everyone is in dire need of His forgiveness just as they are in dire need of His Mercy and Kindness. Allah has promised forgiveness to the one who fulfills its conditions, He said: "And indeed I am All-Forgiving to him who repents, believes, associates none in worship with Me, does righteous deeds and then remains constant in doing them." (Ta-Ha 20/82); "Whether you disclose a good deed, or conceal it, or pardon an evil, verily Allah is the Forgiving, Most Merciful." (an-Nisa 4/152) 

He is al-Afuw, the One who forgives and pardons: O ye who believe! Approach not prayers with a mind befogged, until ye can understand all that ye say, nor in a state of ceremonial impurity (Except when traveling on the road), until after washing your whole body. If ye are ill, or on a journey, or one of you cometh from offices of nature, or ye have been in contact with women, and ye find no water, then take for yourselves clean sand or earth, and rub therewith your faces and hands. For Allah doth blot out sins and forgive again and again. (an-Nisa 4/43) Qurtubi indicates that this quality is also indicative of Allah being easy on His creation.

He is al-Ghafur, the One who forgives the sins and mistakes of his servants: If Allah do touch thee with hurt, there is none can remove it but He: if He do design some benefit for thee, there is none can keep back His favor: He causeth it to reach whomsoever of His servants He pleaseth. And He is the Oft-Forgiving, Most Merciful. (Yunus 10/107)

He is al-Ghaffar, the One who conceals and overlooks the sins of His creation. He turns in forgiveness to whoever repents, even to someone who has committed shirk (association of any type of partner with Allah): The Lord of the heavens and the earth, and all between, Exalted in Might, able to enforce His Will, forgiving again and again. (Sad 38/66)

----------


## Muwahhidah

*at-Tawwab (the Oft-Returning)


*The One Who is continuously turning (in forgiveness) to those that turn to Him (in repentance), Who forgives the sins of the penitent. Everyone who turns to Allah sincerely, Allah turns to them by firstly granting them the ability to repent and turning their hearts towards Him, and after this He turns to them by accepting their repentance and forgiving their errors: "Know they not that Allah accepts the repentance from His slaves and takes the charity and that Allah is the Oft-Returning, Most Merciful?" (at-Tawbah 9/104); "O you who believe! Avoid much suspicions, indeed some suspicions are sins. And spy not, neither backbite one another. Would one of you like to eat the flesh of his dead brother? You would hate it! Fear Allah, indeed Allah is the oft-Returning, Most Merciful." (al-Hujurat 49/12) He is the One who accepts the sincere repentance of His believing servants, and this means He forgives them, He is the only One to whom repentance is due: Then learnt Adam from his Lord words of inspiration, and his Lord Turned towards him; for He is Oft-Returning, Most Merciful. (al-Baqarah 2/37)

----------


## Muwahhidah

*al-Quddus (the Holy), as-Salaam (the Peace)



*The One Who is far greater and far removed from any imperfection, or that He resemble any of His creation. Hence he is far removed from any defect just as He is far removed from anything resembling Him or coming close to resembling Him in any of His Attributes of Perfection: "There is nothing like Him." (ash-Shura 42/11); "There is no one equal to or comparable to Him." (al-Ikhlaas 112/3); "Do you know of any who is similar to Him?" (Maryam 19/65), "Then do not set up rivals to Allah." (al-Baqarah 2/22) 

He is al-Quddus, the Pure One who is free of all defects. An alternative meaning, according to Qurtubi, is the One who is glorified and revered by the angels (i.e., the Holy One). A third meaning is the Blessed One: Allah is He, than Whom there is no other god; the Sovereign, al-Quddus (the Holy One), as-Salaam (the Source of Peace and Perfection), the Guardian of Faith, the Preserver of Safety, the Exalted in Might, the Irresistible, the Supreme: Glory to Allah! (High is He) above the partners they attribute to Him. (al-Hashr 59/23)

He is as-Salaam, the Source of Peace and Perfection. Though the root word "salima" (and the derivation "sallama") have many meanings, Qurtubi points out that the scholars have agreed that the meaning of this attribute revolves around "to be safe or sound" or "to greet". Based on this, scholars have identified three possible meanings: The One who is free of defects, in Him, His attributes, His actions, and His speech; the One who greets His servants in Paradise: (It will be said to them) Salaamun (peace be on you), a Word from the Lord, Most Merciful." (ar-Rum 30/36); the One who protects His creation from oppression from Him.

al-Quddus is similar in meaning to as-Salaam in that they both negate any form of imperfection while at the same time including unlimited perfection in every way. This because when deficiency has been removed then all that remains is perfection: "Whatsoever is in the heavens and the earth glorifies Allah; the King, the Holy, the All-Mighty, the All-Wise." (al-Jumuah 62/1)

----------


## Muwahhidah

*al-Ali (the High), al-Ala (the Highest)



*To Him belongs highness in all of its aspects, Highness of His Essence, Highness of His Attributes and esteem, Highness of Strength and Power. He is the One Who has risen over His Throne and the One Who Has encompassed the dominion. He is the One in Whom all the attributes of greatness, grandness, magnificence and beauty find perfection and fulfillment: "To Him belongs all that is in the heavens and the earth, and He is the High, the Great." (ash-Shura 42/4)

He is al-Ali, the One who is High above everyone in His power and status: Allah! There is no god but He, the Living, the Self-subsisting, Eternal. No slumber can seize Him nor sleep. His are all things in the heavens and on earth. Who is there can intercede in His presence except as He permitteth? He knoweth what (appeareth to His creatures as) before or after or behind them. Nor shall they compass aught of His knowledge except as He willeth. His Throne doth extend over the heavens and the earth, and He feeleth no fatigue in guarding and preserving them for He is al-Ali (the Most High), the Supreme (in glory). (al-Baqarah 2/255) Though Qurtubi states that the notion of physical placement is not the subject of this attribute, it is also known that Allah is above His creation, and He is not everywhere. Rather, His knowledge and awareness encompasses all things:.

He is al-A'la, the Most High One who is above all others. There is no one who is equal or even comparable to Him: "Glorify the name of your Lord, the Most High!" (al-A'la 87/1) He is also free from any supposed evil, and from what heretics and disbelievers may say about Him.

----------


## Muwahhidah

*al-Aziz (the Mighty), al-Qawi (the Strong), al-Matin (the Powerful)



*The One to Whom belongs might/honour in its entirety, the might/honour of strength, the might/honor of conquest and the might/honor of preventing. So He has prevented any of His creation from encompassing and grasping Him, He is Omnipotent over everything that is in existence, the whole of creation is subject and indebted to Him and yielding before His greatness: "It will be said: Seize him and drag him into the midst of the blazing Fire. Then pour over his head the torment of boiling water. Taste you this! Indeed you were (pretending to be) the Mighty, the Generous!" (ad-Dukhan 44/47-49); "Blessed be He in Whose Hand in the dominion, and He is Able to do all things. Who has created death and life that He may test which of you is best in deed. And He is the Mighty, the Oft-Forgiving." (al-Mulk 67/1-2) He is the Mighty, Invincible, and Impenetrable One, who is capable of anything and triumphant over everything: Our Lord! Send amongst them a Messenger of their own, who shall rehearse Thy Signs to them and instruct them in scripture and wisdom, and sanctify them: For Thou art the Exalted in Might, the Wise. (al-Baqarah 2/129)

The names al-Qawi and al-Matin fall under the meaning of al-Aziz: "Those who have been expelled from their homes unjustly only because they said: Our Lord is Allah! for had it not been that Allah checks one set of people by means of another, monasteries, churches, synagogues and mosques, wherein the Name of Allah is mentioned much, would surely have been pulled down. Indeed Allah will help those who help Him and Allah is the Strong, the All-Mighty." (al-Hajj 22/40)

He is al-Qawi, the Strong One who is capable of doing what He wills. There is nothing capable of defeating Him or of thwarting His decree: When Our Decree issued, We saved Salih and those who believed with him, by (special) Grace from Ourselves, and from the Ignominy of that day. For thy Lord; He is the Strong One, and able to enforce His Will. (al-Huud 11/66)

He is al-Matin, the Firm and Strong One. He is not in need of anything from His creation, and in fact we are completely in need of Him: "Indeed Allah is the Provider, Owner of Strength, the Powerful." (adh-Dhariyat 51/58)

----------


## Muwahhidah

*al-Jabbar (the Compeller)


*This includes the meaning of al-Ali and al-Ala, the meaning of al-Qahhar, and the meaning of ar-Rauf. The One Who is Compelling over dejected hearts, to the one who is weak and impotent, to the one who resorts to Him and seeks refuge with him. He is al-Jabbar, the Omnipotent, All-Powerful One who is absolutely free of any weaknesses whatsoever. He can compel others, and His power cannot be resisted: Allah is He, than Whom there is no other god; the Sovereign, the Holy One, the Source of Peace (and Perfection), the Guardian of Faith, the Preserver of Safety, the Exalted in Might, the Irresistible, the Supreme: Glory to Allah! (High is He) above the partners they attribute to Him. (al-Hashr 59/23) Others have said that another possible meaning is the One who sets right or fixes.

----------


## Muwahhidah

*al-Mutakabbir (the Supreme)

*The One Who is above any evil, defect and deficiency due to His greatness and grandeur: "He is Allah, other than whom none has the right to be worshiped. The King, the Holy, The One free from defects, the Giver of Security, the Ever-Watcher, the All-Mighty, the Compeller, the Supreme. Glory be to Allah! (High is He) Above all that they associate as partners with Him." (al-Hashr 59/23) He is al-Mutakabbir, the One who is proud, and for Allah this is not a negative trait as it is for His creation. It was narrated from Abu Hurayrah (radiyallahu anh) that Rasulullah (sallallaahu alayhi wa sallam) said: "Allah Almighty said: Pride is My cloak, and Glory is my wrap, so for he who competes with Me in either of these, I will cast him into the fire." (Abu Dawud; Ibn Maajah, Ahmad) Qurtubi reports that others have understood this name to mean the Grand, Great One.

----------


## Muwahhidah

*al-Khalaq (the Creator), al-Khaliq (the Creator), al-Bari (the Originator), al-Musawwir (the Shaper)
*
The One Who created all that is in existence, Who made everything correct and in its place in accordance to His Wisdom, Who Shaped it in accordance to His praise and Wisdom. He is continuously doing so.

He is al-Khallaq, the One who creates everything in the creation. He is not weakened or affected by this: For verily it is thy Lord who is the Master-Creator, knowing all things. (al-Hijr 15/86)

He is al-Khaliq, the One who decrees the existence or creation of new things: "He is Allah, the Creator, the Originator, the Bestower of forms. To Him belong the Most Beautiful Names. All that is in the heavens and the earth glorify Him. He is the All-Mighty, the All-Wise." (al-Hashr 59/24) 

He is al-Bari, the Originator and Innovator who brings new things into existence after He decrees them: "He is Allah, the Creator, the Originator, the Bestower of forms. To Him belong the Most Beautiful Names. All that is in the heavens and the earth glorify Him. He is the All-Mighty, the All-Wise." (al-Hashr 59/24) 

He is al-Musawwir, the Shaper and Fashioner of the new things He creates, after He has decreed them and brought them into being: "He is Allah, the Creator, the Originator, the Bestower of forms. To Him belong the Most Beautiful Names. All that is in the heavens and the earth glorify Him. He is the All-Mighty, the All-Wise." (al-Hashr 59/24)

----------


## Muwahhidah

*al-Mumin (The Giver of Security)

*This name of Allah has multiple meanings revolving around the root word "aamana" which can mean either "to believe" or "to make safe". The One Who Has praised Himself with Perfect Attributes and with perfection of magnificence and beauty. The One Who sent His Messengers and revealed His Books containing signs and clear proofs. Who testified to the truth of His Messengers by giving them every sign and proof that would prove the truth of what they came with: "He is Allah, other than whom none has the right to be worshiped. The King, the Holy, The One free from defects, the Giver of Security, the Ever-Watcher, the All-Mighty, the Compeller, the Supreme. Glory be to Allah! (High is He) Above all that they associate as partners with Him." (al-Hashr 59/23) The One who protects His allies and servants: "(He) Who has fed them against hunger, and has made them safe (aamanahum) from fear." (Quraysh 106/4) The One who has testified to His own identity: "Allah witnesses that there is no deity worthy of worship except Him." (Al-i Imran 3/18) The One who compels others to believe Him; specifically He shows the Prophets His signs, He rewards the believers, and He punishes the disbelievers. His word is true, and He always fulfills His promise, hence He is to be believed.

----------


## Muwahhidah

*al-Muhaymin (the Ever-Watching)
*
*
*The One Who sees all the hidden matters, all that the hearts keep concealed, the One Whose Knowledge encompasses everything. "He is Allah, other than whom none has the right to be worshiped. The King, the Holy, The One free from defects, the Giver of Security, the Ever-Watcher, the All-Mighty, the Compeller, the Supreme. Glory be to Allah! (High is He) Above all that they associate as partners with Him." (al-Hashr 59/23) The One who watches over and protects His creation. This attribute can also mean the One who acts as a witness over His creation and what they do. Both meanings are derived from the root word "haymana" (to watch, to guard). Qurtubi mentions that others believe it means the One who is true to His word.

----------


## Muwahhidah

*al-Qadeer (All-Powerful, the Able), al-Qadir (Capable)

*The One Who has complete and perfect power and ability, by His Power He brought everything into existence, by it He arranges all the affairs, by it He fashioned and perfected the creation, by it He brings to life and causes to die, by it He will resurrect the servants for their recompense; rewarding the one who did good with His good and the one who worked evil with His Hellfire. The One Who, when He wills a thing to be he merely says 'Be!' and it is. By His power and ability he turns the hearts and directs them to whatsoever He Wills and Desires: "For every nation there is a direction which they face, so hasten towards all that is good. Wheresoever you may be, Allah will bring you together, Allah is Able to do all things." (al-Baqarah 2/148); "(What is the matter with you?) When a single disaster smites you, although you smote (your enemies) with one twice as great, you say: From where does this come to us? Say: It is from yourselves (because of your evil deeds). And Allah is the All-Powerful." (Al-i Imran 3/165) 

He is al-Qadeer, the Omnipotent, All-Powerful Master of all things. He can do whatever He wills, including bringing the dead to life. Moreover, every created being's capabilities are based entirely on whatever strength Allah gives to it: It is Allah Who created you in a state of (helpless) weakness, then gave (you) strength after weakness, then, after strength, gave (you weakness and a hoary head: He creates as He wills, and it is He Who has all knowledge and power. (ar-Rum 30/54) It is a more intensive form of "al-Qadir". 

He is al-Qadir, the One who is capable of doing anything He wills: Say: He hath power to send calamities on you, from above and below, or to cover you with confusion in party strife, giving you a taste of mutual vengeance, each from the other. See how We explain the signs by various (symbols); that they may understand. (al-An'am 6/65)

----------


## Muwahhidah

*al-Latif (the Most Subtle, the Kind)

*The One Whose Knowledge encompasses all the secret and hidden matters, Who is Aware of all that is hidden (in the deepest depths of the heavens and the earth) and is Aware of everything down to the most minute and finest details. The One Who is Kind to his believing servants guiding them to that which would benefit them and aid them via means that they are not aware, this by His Kindness and Beneficence. He is al-Latif, the One who is to His creation gracious and kind, friendly and gentle. Qurtubi lists a number of contexts for this attribute, including the following (there are more): The context of the wealth of this world; the context of understanding and benefiting from the Qur'an; the context of Allah's Mercy and Forgiveness: "Allah is Latif towards His slaves: He gives provision to whom He wills..." (ash-Shura 42/19) Ibn Kathir adds that another possible meaning to this attribute is the One who is well-aquatinted with all things and deeds. Nothing is too subtle for Him: He can bring to light whatever is hidden, wherever it is hidden: "O my son! If it be (anything) equal to the weight of a grain of a mustard seed, and though it be in a rock or in the heavens or in the earth, Allah will bring it forth. Verily, Allah is al-Latif, al-Khabir." (Luqman 31/16) It also carries the meaning of al-Khabir and ar-Ra'uf: "No vision can grasp Him, but His Grasp is over all vision. He is the Most Subtle, the Well-Acquainted." (al-An'am 6/103); "Do you not see that Allah sends down the water from the sky and then the earth becomes green? Indeed Allah is the Kind, the Well-Acquainted." (al-Hajj 22/63)

----------


## Muwahhidah

*al-Hasib (the Reckoner)

*The One Who is All-Knowing of His servants and sufficient for those who put their trust in Him. The One Who recompenses his servants with either good or bad in accordance to His Wisdom and His Knowledge of the minutes and greatest of their actions: "When you are greeted with a greeting, greet in return with what is better than it or at least return it equally. Allah is the Reckoner of all things." (an-Nisa 4/86); "Those who convey the Message of Allah and fear Him and none save Him, Sufficient is Allah as Reckoner." (al-Ahzab 33/39) He is al-Hasib, the Reckoner; that is, the One who will take account of all people's deeds, and who will reward or punish them accordingly: Make trial of orphans until they reach the age of marriage; if then ye find sound judgment in them, release their property to them; but consume it not wastefully, nor in haste against their growing up. If the guardian is well-off, Let him claim no remuneration, but if he is poor, let him have for himself what is just and reasonable. When ye release their property to them, take witnesses in their presence: But all-sufficient is Allah in taking account. (an-Nisa 4/6) Qurtubi points out that this is a warning in particular to those who deny Allah: ultimately they will answer to Him for their deeds.

----------


## Muwahhidah

*ar-Raqib (the All-Watcher)

*The One Who sees what is hidden in the hearts, the One Who charges every soul for what it earned, the One Who preserves all that is in creation and regulates them with the best organization and most complete and perfect planning: "O Mankind! Be dutiful to your Lord Who created you from a single person, and from Him He created his wife, and from them both He created many men and women. Fear Allah through whom you demand your mutual rights, and (do not cut the relations of) the womb (kinship). Surely Allah is the All-Watcher over you." (an-Nisa 4/1) He is al-Raqib, the One who closely watches over His creation. He is completely aware and knowledgeable of all that happens, including all that we may do in order to reward or punish us: Never said I to them aught except what Thou didst command me to say, to wit, 'worship Allah, my Lord and your Lord; and I was a witness over them whilst I dwelt amongst them; when Thou didst take me up Thou wast the Watcher over them, and Thou art a witness to all things. (al-Maidah 5/117)

----------


## Muwahhidah

*al-Hafidh (The Guardian), al-Hafeedh (Ever-mindful)

*The One Who protects and preserves what He created and Whose Knowledge encompasses all that He brought into existence. The One Who protects His friends from falling into sins and the destructive matters. The One Who is Kind to them during their periods of activity and rest. The One Who accounts the actions of the servants and their rewards: "And Iblis did prove true his thought about them, and they followed him, all except a group of the true believers. And Iblis had no authority over them; except that We might test he who believes in the Hereafter from him who is in doubt about it. And your Lord is the Guardian over everything." (Saba 34/20-21); "As for those who take friends and protectors besides Him; Allah is the Guardian over them and you are not a disposer of their affairs." (ash-Shura 42/6) 

He is al-Hafidh, the Guardian and Protector: He said: Shall I trust you with him with any result other than when I trusted you with his brother aforetime? But Allah is the best to take care (of him), and He is the Most Merciful of those who show mercy! (Yusuf 12/64)

He is al-Hafeedh, the One who is ever-mindful and constantly on guard: If ye turn away, I (at least) have conveyed the Message with which I was sent to you. My Lord will make another people to succeed you, and you will not harm Him in the least. For my Lord hath care and watch over all things. (al-Huud 11/57) It is a more intensive form of "al-Hafidh".

----------


## Muwahhidah

*al-Muhit (The Encompassing)

*The One Who has Knowledge of everything, has power over everything, his Mercy encompasses everything and He is dominant over everything: "If good befalls you it grieves them but if some evil overtakes you they rejoice at it. But if you remain patient and become of the God-fearing, not the least harm will their cunning do to you. Allah Encompasses what they do." (Al-i Imran 3/120); "And be not like those who come out of their homes boastfully, to be seen of men, and hinder from the Path of Allah. Allah is encompassing all that they do." (al-An'am 8/47) The One who encompasses or surrounds everything, such that nothing can escape from Him or elude Him: Or (another similitude) is that of a rain-laden cloud from the sky: In it are zones of darkness, and thunder and lightning: They press their fingers in their ears to keep out the stunning thunder-clap, the while they are in terror of death. But Allah is ever round the rejecters of Faith! (al-Baqarah 2/19) Some have said that it is the scope of His knowledge that is being alluded to with this name: "Allah surrounds (comprehends) all things in (His) knowledge." (at-Tahrim 66/12) Others have said it indicates He is the One who will destroy everything: "...unless you are yourselves surrounded." (Yusuf 12/66) and by implication destroyed.

----------


## Muwahhidah

*al-Qahhar (The Subduer), al-Qahir (The Irresistable)

*The Irresistable over everything. The One before Whom the whole creation has humbled itself, and submitted before His Grandeur, Power and perfect Strength: "And He is the Irresistable, Above His servants. He sends guardians (writing all of your deeds) over you, until when death approaches one of you, Our Messengers take his soul and they never neglect their duty." (al-An'am 6/61); "So think not that Allah will fail to keep His promise to His Messengers. Certainly! Allah is All-Mighty, Owner of Retribution. On the Day when the earth will be changed to another earth and so will the heavens, and they (all creatures) will appear before Allah, the One, the Subduer." (Ibrahim 14/47-48) 

He is al-Qahhar, the Irresistible Subjugator who overpowers and defeats all things. Nothing can stand in front of Him except as His weak slave: O my two companions of the prison! (I ask you): are many lords differing among themselves better, or the One Allah, Supreme and Irresistible? (Yusuf 12/39)

He is al-Qahir, the Irresistible, Over-Powering One: He is the irresistible, (watching) from above over His worshippers; and He is the Wise, acquainted with all things. (al-An'am 6/18) Qurtubi points out that this attribute is especially distinct from "al-Qadir" in that Allah can prevent His servants from achieving their desires (not just help and sustain them).

----------


## Muwahhidah

*al-Muqit (The Powerful)

*The One who provides everything that is in existence with what would strengthen it, Who provides it it's nourishment and directs it howsoever He Wills in accordance to His Wisdom and Praise: "Whosoever intercedes for a good cause will have the reward thereof, and whosoever intercedes for an evil cause shall have a share in its burden. Allah is Able to do everything." (an-Nisa 4/85) Qurtubi has identified at least the following three understandings of this particular name: The Master who is capable of anything, and who rewards and punishes His creation; the Sustainer and Supporter who gives strength and ability to His creation; the One who protects and witnesses over His creation.

----------


## Muwahhidah

*al-Wakil (The Disposer of Affairs, the One Who is relied upon)

*The One Who has the responsibility to dispose the affairs of the creation in accordance with His Knowledge, perfect Power and all-encompassing Wisdom. The One who looks after His friends and makes the good easy for them, preserves them from the evil and suffices for them in all of their affairs. Therefore the one who takes Him as One to be relied upon, He suffices him: "Allah is the Friend of those who believe, He guides them from the darknesses into the light." (al-Baqarah 2/257); "Such is Allah your Lord! None has the right to be worshipped but He, the Creator of all things. So worship Him Alone, and He is the Disposer of all affairs." (al-An'am 6/102); "And put your trust in Allah, and Allah is Sufficient as a Disposer of Affairs." (az-Zumar 39/62) He is al-Wakil, the Disposer of affairs to whom all matters are entrusted. He manages the sustenance of His creation, and He watches over them: Men said to them: A great army is gathering against you: And frightened them: But it (only) increased their Faith: They said: For us Allah sufficeth, and He is the best disposer of affairs. (Al-i Imran 3/173)

----------


## Muwahhidah

*Dhul Jalal wal-Ikram (The One possessing Majesty and Honor)

*The One possessing Greatness and Grandeur, possessing Mercy and Generosity. The One Who shows beneficence in both its general and specific aspects. The One Who honors His friends and close ones; those who glorify, exalt and love Him: "Everything in the earth will perish. And the Face of your Lord, full of Majesty and Honor, will abide forever." (ar-Rahman 55/27); "Blessed be the name of your Lord, the Owner of Majesty and Honor." (ar-Rahman 55/78)

----------


## Muwahhidah

*al-Wadud (The Loving)

*The One Who Loves His Prophet and Messengers and those who follow them and they in turn love Him; He is more beloved to them than anything else. Their hearts have been filled with love of Him, their tongues are constantly moist with praising Him and their hearts are always drawn to Him in love, sincerity and repentance: "And ask forgiveness from your Lord and turn to Him in repentance. Verily my Lord is the Most Merciful, the Loving." (Huud 11/90); "And He is Oft-Forgiving, the Loving." (al-Buruj 85/14) He is al-Wadud, the One who loves whoever turns to Him in repentance from his or her sins. A related meaning is the One who loves His allies and friends (awliya) and expresses it through His forgiveness. A third alternative is He who is loved by His servants.

----------


## Muwahhidah

*al-Fattah (The Judge, The Opener)

*The One Who will judge between His Servants through His laws of the Shari'ah, His laws of Decree and His laws and recompense. The One who opens the eyes of the those who are truthful and sincere by His Kindness. The One who opens their hearts so that they can know Him, love Him and repent to Him. He opens the doors of mercy and sustenance for His servants and provides them the means of attaining both the good in this life and the Hereafter: "Whatever mercy Allah may grant to mankind, none can withhold it and none can grant it thereafter." (Fatir 35/2) The Judge who, on the day of Judgment, will judge with truth. He will support those who were guided, and punish those who were in error: "Say: Our Lord will assemble us all together (on the Day of Resurrection), then He will judge between them. He is the Judge, the All-Knowing." (Saba 34/26); "He said: My Lord! Verily, my people have belied me. Therefore judge You between me and them, and save me and the those of the believers who are with me." (ash-Shuara 26/117-118)

----------


## Muwahhidah

*ar-Razzaq (The Provider)

*The Only Provider and Sustainer of His creation. He gives to everyone regardless of whether they accept Him or not. What He gives is understood to be anything which can be utilized, be it halaal or haraam. He is the One Who provides for all of His servants, there is not a creature on the earth except that Allah provides for it. His providing for His servants is of two types: The general provision which extends to the righteous and the sinner, the first and the last. This is the provision that is required by the bodies. The specific provision; this being granted to the hearts, nourishing them with knowledge and faith. Also the lawful provision that has been appointed for the benefit of the religion, this being specific to the believers and apportioned in accordance to their differing levels and what His Wisdom and Mercy dictates. "Say: Come I will recite to you what your Lord has prohibited you from: Join not anything in worship with Him; be good and dutiful to your parents; kill not your children because of poverty; We provide sustenance for you and for them; come not near shameful sins whether openly or secretly; kill not anyone who Allah has forbidden except for a just cause. This He has commanded you that you may understand." (al-An'am 6/151); "I created man and jinn only that they may worship Me. I seek not any provisions from them nor do I ask that they feed Me. Indeed Allah is the Provider, Owner of Power, the Most Strong." (adh-Dhariyat 51/56-58)

----------


## Muwahhidah

*al-Hakam (The Judge), al-Adl (The Just)

*The One who judges between His Servants in this life and the Hereafter with His Justice and Fairness. He will not oppress anyone to the extent of an atoms weight and none will be made to carry the encumbrance of another. No servant will be recompensed in a way that is greater that the magnitude of his sin, he will be given only what he deserves. Not a single persons right will be denied him, He is the Just in His regulation and decree: "Indeed My Lord is upon the Straight Path." (Huud 11/56); "Say: I am on clear proof from my Lord, but you deny (the truth). I do not have what you are impatient for (i.e., the Punishment). The judgment is only for Allah, He declares the truth, and He is the best of judges." (al-An'am 6/57) 

He is al-Hakam, the True Judge as it was referred in the hadith: It was narrated from Hani ibn Yazid that When Hani went with his people in a deputation to Rasulullah (sallallaahu alayhi wa sallam), he heard them calling him by his kunyah (surname), Abul-Hakam (father of al-Hakam). So Rasulullah (sallallaahu alayhi wa sallam) called him and said: Allah is the judge (al-Hakam), and to Him judgment belongs. Why are you given the kunyah Abul-Hakam? He replied: When my people disagree about a matter, they come to me, and I decide between them, and both parties are satisfied with my decision. He said: How good this is! What children have you? He replied: I have Shurayh, Muslim and Abdullah. He (sallallaahu alayhi wa sallam) asked: Who is the oldest of them? I replied: Shurayh. He (sallallaahu alayhi wa sallam) said: Then you are Abu Shurayh. (Abu Dawud)

----------


## Muwahhidah

*Jamiun-Naas (The Gatherer of Mankind)

*The One Who will gather mankind on the Day about which there is no doubt. He will gather their actions and provisions and will not leave out a single thing, be it large or small, except that He will take it to account. He will gather together the disintegrated remains of those that have died, the early and later by His perfect Power and All-Encompassing Knowledge, (and resurrect them): "Our Lord! Indeed it is you who will gather mankind together on the Day about which there is no doubt! Verily Allah never breaks His promise!" (Al-i Imran 3/9); "I swear by the Day of Resurrection. And I swear by the self-reproaching soul. Does man think that We shall not assemble his bones? Yes, We are Able to put together in perfect order the tips of his fingers." (al-Qiyamah 75/1-4)

----------


## Muwahhidah

*al-Hayy (The Living), al-Qayyum (The Sustainer)

*The One Who has perfect life, existing in and of Himself and not dependant upon anyone else. The Sustainer of the inhabitants of the heavens and the earth, the One Who regulates their affairs and provisions. The Living includes all of the Attributes of His Self and The Sustainer includes all the Attributes of His Actions: "Allah! There is no deity worthy of worship but Him, the Living, the Sustaining." (Al-i Imran 3/1); "All faces shall be humbled before (Allah), the Living, the Sustaining. And the one who carried the burden of wrong-doing shall be in complete loss!" (Ta-Ha 20/111) 

He is al-Hayy, the Ever-Living One who has no beginning and no end, He lives and does not die. Some scholars point towards an alternate meaning; namely, that He gives life to everything else in his disposing of all matters and apportioning of all things: Allah! There is no god but He, al-Hayy (the Living), al-Qayyum (the Self-subsisting), Eternal. No slumber can seize Him nor sleep. His are all things in the heavens and on earth. Who is there can intercede in His presence except as He permitteth? He knoweth what (appeareth to His creatures as) before or after or behind them. Nor shall they compass aught of His knowledge except as He willeth. His Throne doth extend over the heavens and the earth, and He feeleth no fatigue in guarding and preserving them for He is the Most High, the Supreme (in glory). (al-Baqarah 2/255)

He is al-Qayyum, the Caretaker who manages and regulates His creation. An alternative meaning is the Persistent, Everlasting One who does not change or end. Both meanings are supported in the Qur'an, and both can be derived from the root word, "qaama.

----------


## Muwahhidah

*an-Nur (The Light)

*The Light of the heavens and the earth, the One Who illuminates the hearts of the Gnostics with knowledge of Him, faith in Him and His guidance. He is the One Who has lit the heavens and the earth with lights that He has placed therein. His veil is light and were He to uncover it then the Face of the Glorious would burn everything from the creation that His Sight fell upon: "Allah is the Light of the heavens and the earth. The parable of His Light is as if there were a niche and within it a lamp, the lamp is in a glass, and the glass as if it were a brilliant star, lit from a blessed tree, an olive, neither of the east or of the west, whose oil would almost glow forth (of itself) even though no fire touches it. Light upon light! Allah guides to His Light whom He Wills. Allah sets forth parables for mankind, and Allah Knows everything." (an-Nur 24/35)

----------


## Muwahhidah

*Badiu’s-Samaawaati wa’l-Ard (The Originator of the heavens and the earth)

*Meaning their Creator and Orginator, done so in the best of ways, with the most marvelous of creations in amazing and perfect order, structure and harmony: "The Originator of the heavens and the earth. When he decrees a thing to be, He merely says: Be! and it is." (al-Baqarah 2/117); "He is the Originator of the heavens and the earth. How can He have children when He has no wife? He created all things and He Knows everything." (al-An'am 6/101)

----------


## Muwahhidah

*al-Qaabid (The Taker), al-Baasit (The Extender)

*The One Who takes the provisions and souls, the One Who gives provisions freely and gives (life to) the hearts; all of this in compliance to His Wisdom and Mercy: "Who will lend to Allah a goodly loan so that He may multiply it for him many times? And it is Allah Who takes and increases (your provisions) and unto Him you shall return." (al-Baqarah 2/245); "And they made not a just estimate of Allah such as is due to Him. On the Day of Resurrection His Hand will grasp the whole of the earth and the heavens will be rolled up in His Right Hand. Glorified be He, High is He above all that they associate as partners with Him!" (az-Zumar 39/67) 

He is al-Qaabid, the One who takes and constricts the sustenance and wealth of His creation. He is al-Baasit, the Giver and Provider who lavishly extends sustenance and wealth to His creation. A reference concerning these names also is found in the following hadith: It was narrated from Anas (radiyallahu anh): The people said: O Rasulullah, prices have shot up, so fix prices for us. Thereupon Rasulullah (sallallaahu alayhi wa sallam) said: Allah is the One who fixes prices, the One who takes (al-Qaabid), the One who gives (al-Baasit), and I hope that when I meet Allah, none of you will have any claim on me for an injustice regarding blood or property. (Abu Dawud)

----------


## Muwahhidah

*al-Muti (The Giver), al-Maani (The Preventer)
*
There is none who can prevent what He gives and none who can give 
what He prevents. Every thing that can bring goodness or benefit is sought and desired from Him. He is the One Who gives to whomsoever He Wills and prevents from Whosoever He Wills, all of this in accordance to His Wisdom and Mercy.

Allah (azza wa jall) is al-Muti, the Giver of wealth and knowledge as it was mentioned in the following hadith: It was narrated from Muawiya (radiyallahu anh) that Rasulullah (sallallaahu alayhi wa sallam) said: "If Allah wants to do good for somebody, he makes him comprehend the religion (i.e., Islam), and Allah is the Giver (al-Muti) and I am Al-Qasim (i.e., the distributor), and this (Muslim) nation will remain victorious over their opponents, till Allah's Order comes and they will still be victorious " (Bukhari)

----------


## Muwahhidah

*ash-Shahid (The Witness)

*The One Who is Aware of everything. The One Who hears every voice in existence; the loud and quiet. The One Who Sees everything in existence; the insignificant and significant, the small and large. The One Whose Knowledge encompasses everything. The One Who will testify for or against His servants for what they did: "Say: What thing is the greatest witness? Say: Allah is Witness between you and I; this Quran has been revealed to me that I may warn therewith; you and whomsoever it may reach." (al-An'am 6/19); "It is He Who sent His Messenger with the guidance and the Religion of Truth that he make it prevail over all religions. And sufficient is Allah as a Witness." (al-Fath 48/28) He is ash-Shahid, the Witness over everyone and their actions, for which He will either reward or punish them: Say: O People of the Book! Why reject ye the Signs of Allah, when Allah is Himself witness to all ye do? (Al-i Imran 3/98)

----------


## Muwahhidah

*al-Mubdi (The Starter), al-Muid (The Recaller, The One Who repeats creation)
*
Allah (azza wa jall) says: "He is the One Who started the creation and He will repeat it." (Yunus 10/4) He began their creation to test them as to which one was best in action then He will recall them to reward those who did good and punish those who did evil for their evil. Similarly He is the one Who began by creating each individual thing and then continuously repeats it: "Is not He (better than your false gods) Who originates creation and shall thereafter repeat it, and Who provides for you from the heaven and the earth?" (an-Naml 27/64); "Allah originates the creation and then repeats it, then to Him you will be returned." (al-Buruj 85/13)

----------


## Muwahhidah

*al-Faaalul-Limaa Yurid (The One Who does what He Wills)

*This is from the perfection of His Power and the implementation of His Will, Desire and Decree that anything that He Wishes to do, He does and there is none to prevent Him or protest. He has no assistant or supporter in anything that He does, rather when He Wills a thing to be He merely says: "Be! And it is. Despite the fact that He does what He Wills, His Will acts in accordance to His Wisdom and Praise. He is described with Perfect Ability and Power, and with the implementation of His Will and He is described with complete and all-encompassing Wisdom: "As for those who are wretched, they will be in the Fire, moaning in a high and low tone. They will dwell therein for all the time that the heavens and the earth endured except as your Lord Will. Indeed your Lord does what He Wills." (Huud 11/106-107)

----------


## Muwahhidah

*al-Ghani (The Self-Sufficient, The Rich), al-Mughni (The Sufficient)

*He is Self-Sufficient completely and unrestrictedly, deference is given to His perfection and the perfection of His Attributes. He has absolutely no deficiency of any kind, it is not possible that He be anything but Self-Sufficient, for self-sufficiency is from the necessary consequences of His Essence. Similarly it is not possible for Him to be anything but the Creator, The All-Powerful, the Provider and the Bestower of good. He is not in need of anything or anyone, He is the Self-Sufficient in Whose Hand lie the treasures of the heavens and the earth, and the treasures of this life and the Hereafter. He suffices for the whole of His creation generally, and is specifically sufficient for the believers in that He confers upon their hearts nurturing knowledge and the realities of faith: "Kind words and forgiving faults are better than giving in charity. Allah is the Rich, the Forebearing." (al-Baqarah 2/263)

He is al-Ghani, the One who is categorically without any needs whatsoever. In particular, He is not in need of His creation or any actions of His creation. Rather, we are completely in need of Him: "And your Lord is Self-Sufficient, full of Mercy. If He Will He could destroy you and out in your place make who He Will to be successors, just as He raised you from the seed of another people." (al-An'am 6/133)

----------


## Muwahhidah

*al-Halim (The Forbearing)

*The One Who bestows favors, both outward and inward, lavishly to His creation despite their many acts of disobedience and transgression. He is gentle upon those that disobey him and in censuring them so that perchance they may repent and gives them respite so that they may become sorrowful. The One who is forbearing, mild, and gentle. He is patient, and He does not rush to punish His servants for their sins: For those who take an oath for abstention from their wives, a waiting for four months is ordained; if then they return, Allah is Oft-forgiving, Most Merciful. (al-Baqarah 2/225); "And know that Allah Knows what is in your minds, so fear Him. And know that Allah is Oft-Forgiving, the Forebearing." (al-Baqarah 2/235); "If you lend to Allah a goodly loan He will double it for you and will forgive you. Allah is the appreciative and rewarding, the Forebearing." (at-Talaq 65/17)

----------


## Muwahhidah

*ash-Shakir (The Recogniser and Rewarder of good), ash-Shakur (The Appreciative)
*
The One Who recognizes and rewards the small quantity of action, Who forgives the large quantity of sins. He is the One Who multiplies the rewards of His sincere servants manifold without any measure. He is the One Who recognizes and rewards those who give thanks to Him and remembers the one who remembers Him. Whosoever seeks to get close to Him by doing any righteous action, Allah draws close to Him by a greater degree. 

He is ash-Shakir, the One who recognizes the obedience and worship of His believing servants by rewarding them: "Indeed Safa and Marwa are two of the symbols of Allah. So it is not a sin on him who performs Hajj or Umrah to perform the going between them. And whoever does good voluntarily, then Allah is the Recognizer, the All-Knowing." (al-Baqarah 2/158)

He is ash-Shakur, One who rewards the believing servants for their good deeds; in fact, He gives them even more than they deserve. "Indeed those who recite the Book of Allah, and establish the prayers and spend out of that which we have provided them, secretly and openly, hope for a sure trade-gain that will never perish. That He may pay them in full and give them even more out of His Grace. He is the Oft-Forgiving, the Appreciative." (Fatir 35/29-30) Qurtubi said: "He (Allah) accepts the little from the good deeds, and He repays for it the great from the rewards."

----------


## Muwahhidah

*al-Qarib (The Close), al-Mujib (The Answerer)

*He, Exalted is He, is close to everybody, this closeness being of two types: The general closeness which means His being close to everyone with respect to His Knowledge, Awareness, Seeing, Witnessing and Encompassing. The specific closeness which is specific to His worshippers, those who ask of Him, and those who love Him. The reality of this type of closeness cannot be comprehended all we can see is its resultant effects i.e., His kindness to His servants, His care of them and His making them to be firm upon the Straight Path. From the consequences of this closeness is His answering those who supplicate to Him and His granting them the ability to be penitent. He is the One Who answers, in a general sense, those who supplicate to Him whomsoever them may be and wheresoever they may be and whatever condition they may be in as He has promised them. He is the One Who answers, in a specific sense, those who love Him, those who imitate and follow His Shariah. He is also the One Who answers the one in dire need and those who have given up all hope of being answered by the creation and therefore their connection to Him has been strengthened in terms of love, hope and fear. 

He is al-Qarib, the One who is Close to His servants, in the sense that He rewards obedience, and answers their supplications. He is close to whoever is sincere in worship and who repents for his or her sins: "And when My slaves ask you concerning Me, I am indeed near to them. I respond to the invocations of the supplicant when He calls upon Me. So let them obey Me and believe in Me so that they may be led aright." (al-Baqarah 2/186) It was narrated from Abu Hurayrah (radiyallahu anh) that Rasulullah (sallallaahu alayhi wa sallam) said: "Allah says: I am just as My slave thinks I am, (i.e., I am able to do for him what he thinks I can do for him) and I am with him if He remembers Me. If he remembers Me in himself, I too, remember him in Myself; and if he remembers Me in a group of people, I remember him in a group that is better than they; and if he comes one span nearer to Me, I go one cubit nearer to him; and if he comes one cubit nearer to Me, I go a distance of two outstretched arms nearer to him; and if he comes to Me walking, I go to him running." (Bukhari)

He is al-Mujib, the One who answers and accepts the worship and supplications of His servants: "And to the Thamud We sent their brother Salih saying: O my people! Worship Allah besides whom there is no other deity. He brought you forth from the earth and settled you therein, then ask forgiveness of Him, and turn to Him in repentance. Certainly My Lord is Near, Responsive." (Huud 11/61) To avoid confusion, the scholars often quote the following ahadith in the context of this particular name: ...He (i.e., Rasulullah) then made mention of a person who travels widely, his hair disheveled and covered with dust. He lifts his hand toward the sky (and thus makes his supplication): O Lord, O Lord! Whereas his diet is unlawful, his drink is unlawful, his clothes are unlawful, and his nourishment is unlawful. How, then, can his supplication be accepted?" (Muslim) Abu Hurayrah (radiyallahu anh) reported Rasulullah (sallallaahu alayhi wa sallam) as saying: The supplication of a servant is granted in case he does not supplicate for sin or for severing the ties of blood, or he does not become impatient. It was said: O Rasulullah, what does: If he does not grow impatient, imply? He (sallallaahu alayhi wa sallam) said: That he should say like this: I supplicated and I supplicated but I did not find it being responded, and then he becomes frustrated and abandons supplication. (Muslim)

----------


## Muwahhidah

*al-Kaafi (The Sufficient)
*
The One Who suffices His servants in everything that they are in need of. The One Who suffices, in a specific sense, those who believe in Him, put their trust in Him and seek their worldly and religious needs from Him: "Allah drove back those who disbelieved in their rage and they gained no advantage. Allah sufficed for the believers in the fighting. Allah is the Strong, the Mighty." (al-Ahzab 33/25); "Is not Allah sufficient for His servant? Yet they try to frighten you with those who they worship besides Him! And whomsoever Allah sends astray, for him there will be no guide." (az-Zumar 39/36)

----------


## Muwahhidah

*al-Awwal (The First), al-Aakhir (The Last), adh-Dhahir (The Manifest), al-Batin (The Inward)

*Rasulullah (sallallaahu alayhi wa sallam) explained these in a succinct and clear way while addressing his Lord: "You are the First, there was none before You. You are the Last, there will be none after You. Your are the Manifest, there is nothing above You. You are the Inward, there is nothing close to you." (Muslim) Allah (subhanahu wa ta'ala) commanded: "He is the First, the Last, the Manifest and the Inward. He is the All-Knower of everything." (al-Hadid 57/3)

----------


## Muwahhidah

*al-Waasi (The Vast)

*He is the One Who is vast with respect to His Attributes and qualities and those things linked to them; this from the point of view that none can enumerate His praise as He deserves, rather He is as He has praised Himself. Vast in grandeur, authority and dominion, Vast in bestowing grace and good and Vast in Goodness and Nobility: "The likeness of those who spend their wealth in the Way of Allah, is as the likeness of a grain (of corn); it grows seven ears, and each ear has a hundred grains. Allah gives manifold increase to whom He pleases. Allah is the Vast, the All-Knowing." (al-Baqarah 2/261); O you who believe! Whoever from amongst you turns back from his religion, Allah will bring about a people whom He will Love, and they will love Him; humble towards the believers, stern towards the disbelievers, fighting in the Way of Allah and never afraid of the blame of the blamers. That is the Grace of Allah which He bestows on whom He Wills. Allah is the Vast, the All-Knowing." (al-Maidah 5/54) He is al-Waasi, the One who is Generous or Magnanimous towards His servants in their din, and who does not hold them responsible for what is beyond their capabilities: To Allah belong the east and the West: Whithersoever ye turn, there is the presence of Allah. For Allah is all-Pervading, all-Knowing. (al-Baqarah 2/115) Others have said it refers to the spaciousness and completeness of His knowledge: "He encompasses everything in His knowledge." (Ta-Ha 20/98) Similarly, others have said it refers to the scope of his Mercy: "And my mercy encompasses all things." (al-Araf 7/156) Other meanings include the One whose Forgiveness is wide, and the One who is Gracious to His creation.

----------


## Muwahhidah

*al-Haadi (The Director), ar-Rashid (The Guide)

*He is the One Who guides and directs His servants towards all that would be of benefit to them and away from all that would bring them harm. He is the One Who teaches them what they did not use to know and guides them with a guidance that keeps them firm upon the Straight Path. He is the One Who inspires their hearts with taqwa and made them penitent and compliant to His Commands. ar-Rashid also carries the meaning of al-Hakim (the Wise). He is ar-Rashid in His Actions and Sayings. All of His legislation is good, correctly guiding and wise: "Thus have We made for every Prophet an enemy amongst the disbelievers. But sufficient is your Lord as a Guide and Helper." (al-Furqan 25/31)

----------


## Muwahhidah

*al-Haqq (The Truth)

*He is the Truth in His Essence and Attributes, He is the most necessary of existences, He is what the whole of existence needs to exist. He is the One Who was and is described with Magnificence, Beauty and Perfection. He is the One Who was and is known to be Beneficent. His saying is the truth, His Actions are the truth, the meeting with Him is the truth, His Messengers are the truth, His Books are the truth, His religion is the truth, worshipping Him Alone is the truth, everything that has to do with Him is the truth. This is because Allah is the Truth and what they supplicate to other than Him is false and invalid and because Allah is the Most High, the Great: "And say: the Truth is from your Lord, so let whosoever who wills believe, and whosoever who wills disbelieve." (al-Kahf 18/29); "And what is there after truth apart from falsehood?" (Yunus 10/32); "Say: the truth has come and falsehood has been vanished, indeed falsehood by its nature is bound to be vanished." (al-Isra 17/81) According to Qurtubi, this particular attribute has several associated meanings: Allah truly exists, has always existed, and will always exist; Allah is the only One who truly deserves worship; and beyond Allah, there is nothing else to follow except misguidance, error, and falsehood.

----------


## Muwahhidah

*al-Hafiy (Most Gracious)

*The One who is extremely gracious and responsive to His creation; He is the one who tends to our needs. This is considered as a name of Allah in spite of being hesitant due to its appearing only once in the Word of Allah, in the saying of Ibrahim (alayhi's-salam): "Truly He is to me ever Most Gracious (Hafiyyan)." (Maryam 19/47) Ibn Kathir adds that this attribute particularly refers to Allah's guiding of people to His sincere worship. He graciously responds to our deepest need: guidance from Him.

----------


## Muwahhidah

*al-Hasib (The Reckoner)* 

The One who will take account of all people's deeds, and who will reward or punish them accordingly: Make trial of orphans until they reach the age of marriage; if then ye find sound judgment in them, release their property to them; but consume it not wastefully, nor in haste against their growing up. If the guardian is well-off, Let him claim no remuneration, but if he is poor, let him have for himself what is just and reasonable. When ye release their property to them, take witnesses in their presence: But all-sufficient is Allah in taking account. (an-Nisa 4/6) Qurtubi points out that this is a warning in particular to those who deny Allah; ultimately they will answer to Him for their deeds.

----------


## Muwahhidah

*al-Ilah (The God) 
*
The only One deserving of worship: Were ye witnesses when death appeared before Yaqub? Behold, he said to his sons: What will ye worship after me? They said: We shall worship Thy god and the god of thy fathers, of Ibrahim, Ismail and Ishaqa, the one (True) Allah: To Him we bow (in Islam). (al-Baqarah 2/133)

----------


## Muwahhidah

*al-Mawla (The Benefactor and Supporter) 

*The Benefactor and Supporter who provides victory and protection to those who do what He has commanded and avoid what He has forbidden. He is the One to whom we are supposed to turn to for aid: On no soul doth Allah Place a burden greater than it can bear. It gets every good that it earns, and it suffers every ill that it earns. (Pray Our Lord! Condemn us not if we forget or fall into error; our Lord! Lay not on us a burden Like that which Thou didst lay on those before us; Our Lord! Lay not on us a burden greater than we have strength to bear. Blot out our sins, and grant us forgiveness. Have mercy on us. Thou art our Protector; Help us against those who stand against faith. (al-Baqarah 2/286) We are especially warned not to seek aid from the disbelievers: "O you who believe! If you obey those who disbelieve, they will send you back on your heels, and you will turn back (from faith) as losers. Nay, Allah is your Mawlaa and He is the Best of helpers." (Al-i Imran 3/149-150)

----------


## Muwahhidah

*al-Mubin (The Clear and Manifest Truth) 

*This attribute has a double meaning revolving around the notion of being clear. First, it identifies Allah as being the Clear and Manifest Truth. Second, it reflects His promise that He will make everything clear to us on the Day of Judgment. This will include the true magnitude of our actions, good and bad: On that Day Allah will pay them back (all) their just dues, and they will realize that Allah is the (very) Truth, that makes all things manifest. (an-Nur 24/25)

----------


## Muwahhidah

*al-Mukit (The Sustainer and Supporter) 

*Qurtubi has identified at least the following three understandings of this particular name: The Master who is capable of anything, and who rewards and punishes His creation; the Sustainer and Supporter who gives strength and ability to His creation; the One who protects and witnesses over His creation: Whoever recommends and helps a good cause becomes a partner therein: And whoever recommends and helps an evil cause, shares in its burden: And Allah hath power over all things. (an-Nisa 4/85)

----------


## Muwahhidah

*al-Muqtadir (The Master)

*The Master who is capable of anything He wishes, without weakness, without fatigue. In the context of His punishment in particular, He cannot be resisted: Set forth to them the similitude of the life of this world: It is like the rain which we send down from the skies: the earth's vegetation absorbs it, but soon it becomes dry stubble, which the winds do scatter: it is (only) Allah who prevails over all things. (al-Kahf 18/45)

----------


## Muwahhidah

*al-Mutaali (The Most High)

*The Exalted, High One who is above His creation in irresistible power and might, and who is above whatever lies the disbelievers may say about Him: He knoweth the unseen and that which is open: He is the Great, the Most High. (ar-Rad 13/9)

----------


## Muwahhidah

*al-Warith (The Inheritor)

*The Inheritor who inherits the earth and all that is on it because all created life shall cease, leaving only Him, the Creator: And verily, it is We Who give life, and Who give death: it is We Who remain inheritors (after all else passes away). (al-Hijr 15/23) Qurtubi also points out that though Allah owns all things, He entrusts to people wealth while they live. Some of these people accumulate debts that are terminated by their deaths. In those particular circumstances, Allah is their inheritor.

----------


## Muwahhidah

*al-Wali (The Ruler)

*The Ruler who supports and guards His believing servants. Only He gives them success and victory: “What! Have they taken (for worship) protectors besides Him? But it is Allah, He is the Protector, and it is He Who gives life to the dead: It is He Who has power over all things.” (ash-Shura 42/9)

----------


## Muwahhidah

*an-Nasir (The Helper and Supporter)

*The Helper and Supporter who backs and strengthens the believers: “Knowest thou not that to Allah belongeth the dominion of the heavens and the earth? And besides Him ye have neither patron nor helper.” (al-Baqarah 2/107)

----------


## Muwahhidah

*al-Hayiy (All-Modest)

*The One who is modest. It was referred in the following hadith: It was narrated from Ya’la that Rasulullah (sallallaahu alayhi wa sallam) saw a man washing in a public place without a lower garment. So he (sallallaahu alayhi wa sallam) mounted the pulpit, praised and extolled Allah and said: “Allah is characterized by modesty (Hayiy) and concealment (sitter). So when any of you washes, he should conceal himself.” (Abu Dawud)

----------


## Muwahhidah

*al-Jamil (The Beautiful)

*The One who is beautiful and graceful. It was referred in the following hadith: It was narrated from Abdullah Ibn Mas’ud (radiyallahu anh) that Rasulullah (sallallaahu alayhi wa sallam) observed: “He who has in his heart the weight of a mustard seed of pride shall not enter Paradise. A person (amongst his hearers) said: Verily a person loves that his dress should be fine, and his shoes should be fine. He (sallallaahu alayhi wa sallam) remarked: Verily, Allah is Beautiful (Jamil) and He loves beauty (al-jamal). Pride disdains the truth (out of self-conceit) and contempt for the people.” (Muslim)

----------


## Muwahhidah

*al-Mannan (The Benefactor, The Generous)

*The Benefactor, the Generous One who is kind and who gives generously from His bounty. It was referred in the following hadith: It was narrated from Anas ibn Malik (radiyallahu anh) that he said: “I was sitting with Rasulullah (sallallaahu alayhi wa sallam) and a man was offering prayer. He then made supplication: O Allah, I ask Thee by virtue of the fact that praise is due to You, there is no deity but You, the Benefactor (al-Mannan), the Originator (badi) of the Heavens and the earth, O Lord of Majesty and Splendour, O Living One (Hayy), O Eternal One (Qayyum). Rasulullah (sallallaahu alayhi wa sallam) then said: He has supplicated Allah using His Greatest Name, when supplicated by this name, He answers, and when asked by this name He gives.” (Abu Dawud)

Rasulullah (sallallaahu alayhi wa sallam) did not say that "al-Mannan" is Allah's greatest name; the hadith does not explicitly identify which name is meant. 

*al-Muhsin 
This name is reported from Shaykhu’l-Islam Ibn Taymiyyah, Tabarani in "al-Awsat", and Haythami said its chain of narrators are reliable.**
*

----------


## Muwahhidah

*al-Muakhhir (The Delayer) 

*The One who delays or slows whatever He wills. It was referred in the following hadith: It was narrated from Ibn Abbas (radiyallahu anh): “When Rasulullah (sallallaahu alayhi wa sallam) got up at night to offer the Tahajjud prayer, he used to say: O Allah! All the praises are for you, You are the Holder of the Heavens and the Earth, And whatever is in them. All the praises are for You; You have the possession of the Heavens and the Earth And whatever is in them. All the praises are for You; You are the Light of the Heavens and the Earth And all the praises are for You; You are the King of the Heavens and the Earth; And all the praises are for You; You are the Truth and Your Promise is the truth, And to meet You is true, Your Word is the truth And Paradise is true And Hell is true And all the Prophets (Peace be upon them) are true; And Muhammad is true, And the Day of Resurrection is true. O Allah! I surrender (my will) to You; I believe in You and depend on You. And repent to You, And with Your help I argue (with my opponents, the non-believers) And I take You as a judge (to judge between us). Please forgive me my previous And future sins; And whatever I concealed or revealed And You are the One who make (some people) forward (al-Muqaddim) and (some) backward (al-Muakhhir). There is none to be worshipped but you. Sufyan said that Abdu’l-Karim Abu Umayya added to the above: There is neither might nor power except with Allah." (Bukhari)

----------


## Muwahhidah

*al-Muqaddim (The Hastener) 

*The One who hastens or speeds whatever He wills. It was referred in the following hadith: It was narrated from Ibn Abbas (radiyallahu anh): “When Rasulullah (sallallaahu alayhi wa sallam) got up at night to offer the Tahajjud prayer, he used to say: O Allah! All the praises are for you, You are the Holder of the Heavens and the Earth, And whatever is in them. All the praises are for You; You have the possession of the Heavens and the Earth And whatever is in them. All the praises are for You; You are the Light of the Heavens and the Earth And all the praises are for You; You are the King of the Heavens and the Earth; And all the praises are for You; You are the Truth and Your Promise is the truth, And to meet You is true, Your Word is the truth And Paradise is true And Hell is true And all the Prophets (Peace be upon them) are true; And Muhammad is true, And the Day of Resurrection is true. O Allah! I surrender (my will) to You; I believe in You and depend on You. And repent to You, And with Your help I argue (with my opponents, the non-believers) And I take You as a judge (to judge between us). Please forgive me my previous And future sins; And whatever I concealed or revealed And You are the One who make (some people) forward (al-Muqaddim) and (some) backward (al-Muakhhir). There is none to be worshipped but you. Sufyan said that Abdu’l-Karim Abu Umayya added to the above: There is neither might nor power except with Allah." (Bukhari)

----------


## Muwahhidah

*al-Witr (The Odd) 

*The One, Odd. It was referred in the following hadith: It was narrated from Abu Hurayrah (radiyallahu anh): “Allah has ninety-nine Names, i.e., one hundred minus one, which whoever believes in their meanings and acts accordingly, will enter Paradise; and Allah is Witr (one) and loves the Witr (i.e., odd numbers).” (Bukhari)

----------


## Muwahhidah

*ar-Rafiq (The Kind) 

*The One who is kind. It was referred in the following hadith: It was narrated from Aishah (radiyallahu anha) that Rasulullah (sallallaahu alayhi wa sallam) said: “O Aishah, verily Allah is kind (Rafiq) and He loves kindness and confers upon kindness which he does not confer upon severity and does not confer upon anything else besides it (kindness). Verily, Allah is kind, and likes kindness, and will give for kindness what He will not give for violence and what He will not give for other than it (kindness).” (Muslim)

----------


## Muwahhidah

*as-Sayyid (The Master)* 

The Master. It was referred in the following hadith: It was narrated from Abdullah ibn ash-Shikhkhir that he said: “I went with a deputation of Banu Amir to Rasulullah (sallallaahu alayhi wa sallam), and we said: You are our master (Sayyid). To this he (sallallaahu alayhi wa sallam) replied: The Master (as-Sayyid) is Allah (subhanahu wa ta'ala). Then we said: And the one of us most endowed with excellence and superiority. To this he replied: Say what you have to say, or part of what you have to say, and do not let the devil make you his agents.” (Abu Dawud)

----------


## Muwahhidah

*as-Subbuh (The Exalted) 

*The Exalted One who is praised and glorified extensively. It was referred in the following hadith: It was narrated from Aishah (radiyallahu anha): “Rasulullah (sallallaahu alayhi wa sallam) used to say, while bowing and prostrating himself: Exalted (subbuuh), Holy, Lord of the Angels and the Spirit.” (Muslim)

----------


## Muwahhidah

*ash-Shafi (The Healer) 

*The Healer, the One who cures. It was referred in the following hadith: It was narrated from Aishah (radiyallahu anha): “Whenever Rasulullah (sallallaahu alayhi wa sallam) paid a visit to a patient, or a patient was brought to him, he used to invoke Allah, saying: Take away the disease, O the Lord of the people! Cure him as You are the One Who cures (ash-Shafi). There is no cure but Yours, a cure that leaves no disease." (Bukhari)

----------


## Muwahhidah

*at-Tayyib (The Pure, The Good) 

*The One who is pure and good. It was referred in the following hadith: It was narrated from Abu Hurayrah (radiyallahu anh) that Rasulullah (sallallaahu alayhi wa sallam) said: “O people, Allah is Good (tayyib) and He, therefore, accepts only that which is good. And Allah commanded the believers as He commanded the Messengers by saying: “O Messengers, eat of the good things, and do good deeds; verily I am aware of what you do." (al-Mu’minun 23/51) And He said: “O those who believe, eat of the good things that We gave you.” (al-Baqarah 2/172) He then made a mention of a person who travels widely, his hair disheveled and covered with dust. He lifts his hand towards the sky (and thus makes the supplication): O Lord, O Lord! Whereas his diet is unlawful, his drink is unlawful, and his clothes are unlawful and his nourishment is unlawful. How can then his supplication be accepted?” (Muslim)

----------


## Muwahhidah

upppp

----------

